
Battlecruisers: The Glass-Jawed Warship That Failed - vinnyglennon
http://www.nationalinterest.org/feature/battlecruisers-the-glass-jawed-warship-failed-13828
======
hga
See the discussion for a lot of needed corrections to the article.

Expanding on one comment WRT "You can have armor, firepower or speed, but not
all three", you can indeed as we showed with the Iowa class battleships, and
to a lessor extent the previous class or two.

~~~
vinnyglennon
Thanks, some very interesting comments on that page! :)

